# Hormonal imbalance in a gelding?! Please help!



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I have two health questions today haha!
Anywho, this is concerning my 11 year old gelding Evo. He’s currently away getting training and loving every moment of it. He’s a complete and utter dream to ride so I’m constantly told, however out in the paddock, he is diabolical. Evo loves his mares. I own two and so he’s always grazed with them with no hassles. Before he left for his training, I was having difficult time catching him. This has been sorted now. He also had become very attached to my mare Honey and would “go” the gelding they were grazing beside over the fence. He hadn’t really been doing it much but got worse towards the end of his last week at home. Honey wasn’t even allowed to graze by the dividing fence without Evo’s hawk eyes on her every move.

When he left and went to my mates for his training, he was okay for a couple of days and then became attached to the two mares grazing in the paddock next to him. He was grazing with one gelding who he proceeded to beat up every time he went near them… this is not like my horse. He used to be the big shy guy who couldn’t defend himself against any horse without almost falling on his face. I actually didn’t believe it until I saw it for myself. My mate then moved him into a paddock right up the front away from the mares. He began pinging the fence with his foot and mouth; fencing was something he was completely scared of. He got over it after awhile to a point where he stopped fence walking and being so obsessed about the mares. However since there’s no grass up the front, Evo was put down the back of the property with one gelding who used to be his best friend when I used to graze there myself. Spider, one of the mares was put down there as she needed the grass too. He has now turned Fred, his companion, into a complete nervous wreck. He has destroyed his own summer rug, as well as Fred’s and even Kosak’s, another horse who he went through a fence to get to. He eventually ended up in a paddock with another gelding who “taught him a lesson” for being such a big bully and sulked in a corner until my friend got home.

My friend has exhausted her mind for ideas as to where this unusual behaviour has come from. She’s separated him again from the mares, but believed he was heading to get Aeon, the other mare to come join him down the back or something. He has never been the aggressive type of horse and I’m really shocked to hear my pleasant big man has turned into a monster. My friend believes he may have a hormonal imbalance or something, as this is not his usual personality. I also have thought as he’s very dependant on myself, that he’s acting this way cos I’m not there. However he was doing it before he left, so I’m not sure if that could be the cause. He is otherwise a gentleman to handle, when leading, grooming etc. He has not touched the mares at all, and I did think maybe put him in with them, but my friend said he’d most likely go any horse that tried to come near the fence.

What we’re after is any advice people can give us. Is there a herb or remedy we can try for him? He has access to good grass, water and mineral/salt blocks. His worming and teeth are up to date and he is very healthy and fit. 

This big man is up for sale and I cannot feel comfortable selling him on until this behaviour has been sorted and/or been understood by us and on its way out the door! Please, any thoughts would be much appreciated.
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Anyone? Sorry to seem impatient!


----------



## fozzie (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry can't really help you there, I had a gelding that used to 'mate' with the mares in season, and he used to get a bit clingy to them. Maybe you should ask your vet what the symptoms hes giving could mean ?


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Is it possible that he's a rig? Sorry, got no ideas other than that.
Perhaps being in with a larger herd would help? If that's an option. I moved my two horses a couple of months back, and my gelding, at first, was very possessive of my mare, but he's since gotten over it to the point where he now leaves her alone to go hang with the "cool group" :lol:.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

RedHawk said:


> Is it possible that he's a rig? Sorry, got no ideas other than that.
> Perhaps being in with a larger herd would help? If that's an option. I moved my two horses a couple of months back, and my gelding, at first, was very possessive of my mare, but he's since gotten over it to the point where he now leaves her alone to go hang with the "cool group" :lol:.


 
Unfortunately the "cool group" think he's uncool :lol:
He went and beat up the one horse who used to kick his butt and make him into a complete nervous wreck... I'm assuming he thinks hes all tough and what not cos he's protecting the mares. He doesn't seem to care where he is, he has to protect them mares...
My only other thought is cos this is his first spring/summer where there are actually other geldings on the property, he didn't need to protect his mares last summer. And over winter he allowed himself to be beaten up by a gelding for my mare, so it seems only recently this behaviour has started. We're all really at a loss. I'm actually going out to ride him today and see if I can handle him (have a knee injury) and if I can, he'll be coming home and not have so many geldings around him in close contact.
x


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

ohmyitschelle said:


> Unfortunately the "cool group" think he's uncool :lol:


Awwww, poor Evo! :lol:


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

RedHawk said:


> Awwww, poor Evo! :lol:


Watched him yesterday and boy was he naughty! But he's got a couple of horses that really dont like him now... so at least he's not getting away with everything.
I rode him yesterday and have decided to keep him... so there's no worry about selling him with this problem, its now just something I have to solve. He was an ABSOLUTE gentleman to ride. So glad I tried again!
x


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

have you changed his feed at all?


----------



## sloan (Jan 28, 2009)

How old was he when he was gelded? You can have blood work done to see if he could have some testosterone still in him from not being gelded properly. He sounds like a really nice horse other than the pasture problem you are experiencing with him.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

ohmyitschelle said:


> Watched him yesterday and boy was he naughty! But he's got a couple of horses that really dont like him now... so at least he's not getting away with everything.
> I rode him yesterday and have decided to keep him... so there's no worry about selling him with this problem, its now just something I have to solve. He was an ABSOLUTE gentleman to ride. So glad I tried again!
> x


That's great that you're keeping him! And it sounds like he may need to just find his own spot in the pecking order - those other 2 will probably put him in his place, lol.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

kchfuller said:


> have you changed his feed at all?


No... he's not on any feed at the moment just grass. He moved to the property he is on just before December... but this habit occured before that so it can't be because of the change of grass. He has settled down now that he's got both the mares with him.
Have heard some other geldings are acting in the same way now too. And one of the geldings on my property let my chestnut mare out of her paddock last night, had my other mare in an absolute frenzy she was so stressed being alone... and started acting just like Evo - forcing Honey to be with him. She had no option. When I arrived at 10.40pm, she was so relieved to see me. Caught her, took her and put her in with Bailey my mare, and Storm proceeded to try and run my wire fence just to get back in with her. I ended up having to put him in with my horses so he wouldn't injure himself. It's so weird!
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

sloan said:


> How old was he when he was gelded? You can have blood work done to see if he could have some testosterone still in him from not being gelded properly. He sounds like a really nice horse other than the pasture problem you are experiencing with him.


I have no idea when he was gelded... I've only owned him for two years. 
He is a lovely horse, just an amazing man... just sucks this problem is occuring.
So weird to see it happening in other geldings too! Darn mares 
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

RedHawk said:


> That's great that you're keeping him! And it sounds like he may need to just find his own spot in the pecking order - those other 2 will probably put him in his place, lol.


Lol... I just can't wait to bring him home if I'm honest lol.
x


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

ohmyitschelle said:


> No... he's not on any feed at the moment just grass. He moved to the property he is on just before December... but this habit occured before that so it can't be because of the change of grass. He has settled down now that he's got both the mares with him.
> Have heard some other geldings are acting in the same way now too. And one of the geldings on my property let my chestnut mare out of her paddock last night, had my other mare in an absolute frenzy she was so stressed being alone... and started acting just like Evo - forcing Honey to be with him. She had no option. When I arrived at 10.40pm, she was so relieved to see me. Caught her, took her and put her in with Bailey my mare, and Storm proceeded to try and run my wire fence just to get back in with her. I ended up having to put him in with my horses so he wouldn't injure himself. It's so weird!
> x


Dang girl something is in the water where you are! lol ... you have some smart/butt head horses where you are! hehe :lol: my mare can her her stall open too so i have to tie some twine around it to make sure she can't get out ... 

I hope that everything works out well and that everyone (horses and you) stay safe with all their crazy actions! I am glad that he calmed down tho...


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

kchfuller said:


> Dang girl something is in the water where you are! lol ... you have some smart/butt head horses where you are! hehe :lol: my mare can her her stall open too so i have to tie some twine around it to make sure she can't get out ...
> 
> I hope that everything works out well and that everyone (horses and you) stay safe with all their crazy actions! I am glad that he calmed down tho...


I know right?! It's insane.
We are all putting safety first. Evo being as big as he is has been a little bit naughty when hes away from his mares. He just doesnt focus on you. So we've had to be over the top and deliberate about every step with him so we can keep him focussed and he doesn't bowl you over... not that he has. With me I just talk to him and push his head so he can't see them. He soon got the idea... he likes my company, which is a bonus! :lol:

Storm however has always been a pushy horse... he's neglected so I have been looking out for him... apparently he has a new home but he's still here. I just hope whatever it is goes away! This is why I don't normally own geldings! But I've had my boy for almost 2yrs and never had this type of problem.

Ugh... there's always something up isnt there?!
Thanks again
x


----------



## PontiMinto (Dec 22, 2008)

heyya i just thort i will add storms got a owner he comes down at 6 every day i was helping him catch him he said to us that when he goes on holiday we can look after him on my land but hes not neglected but the owner is a morning person and comes down early lol

i dont get along with some geldings lol thats why i have a mare and soon to be mares


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

PontiMinto said:


> heyya i just thort i will add storms got a owner he comes down at 6 every day i was helping him catch him he said to us that when he goes on holiday we can look after him on my land but hes not neglected but the owner is a morning person and comes down early lol
> 
> i dont get along with some geldings lol thats why i have a mare and soon to be mares


 
Not what I've heard but it doesn't matter either way he's leaving the property soon.
And that's not what this thread is about. But thanks anyway Sophie.
x


----------

